# Response from Ruger on LC9 trigger



## floridaowner

Is there anything that can be done to fix the ridiculously long trigger pull on the LC9?

Response: No, I am sorry there is no adjustment for the trigger pull of the LC9. The factory standard trigger pull is measured in weight and the factory standard for the LC9 is 8lbs + or - 1lbs. If your firearm falls into this category we cannot adjust it outside of factory standards due to liability issues. The length of the trigger pull is necessary to bring the hammer to its full rearward position. Due to the size of the pistol and the design, this full double action pull is needed to ensure the hammer falls with enough force to set off the round in the chamber. If shortened, there is a real possibility of misfires. For this reason we do not recommend altering the firing mechanism in any way.

If you need further information, please visit our website at www.ruger.com or contact us at:

Revolvers, shotguns, rifles, 10/22 Charger Pistol: (603) 865-2442 Pistols: (928) 778-6555 Serial Number History Information: (603) 865-2424

Please note: This e-mail is sent from a notification-only address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. Please do not reply to this message.

Sincerely, Ruger Firearms


----------



## Overkill0084

What did you expect from a company who stamps their legal warnings on their guns? Their manuals have more warnings from the legal dept than actual content. I like Rugers in general, but they could do with fewer lawyers.

Apparently you're not the first to find the trigger lacking:

LC9 LC380 Performance Parts | Galloway Precision


----------



## Russ

floridaowner said:


> Is there anything that can be done to fix the ridiculously long trigger pull on the LC9?
> 
> Response: No, I am sorry there is no adjustment for the trigger pull of the LC9. The factory standard trigger pull is measured in weight and the factory standard for the LC9 is 8lbs + or - 1lbs. If your firearm falls into this category we cannot adjust it outside of factory standards due to liability issues. The length of the trigger pull is necessary to bring the hammer to its full rearward position. Due to the size of the pistol and the design, this full double action pull is needed to ensure the hammer falls with enough force to set off the round in the chamber. If shortened, there is a real possibility of misfires. For this reason we do not recommend altering the firing mechanism in any way.
> 
> If you need further information, please visit our website at www.ruger.com or contact us at:
> 
> Revolvers, shotguns, rifles, 10/22 Charger Pistol: (603) 865-2442 Pistols: (928) 778-6555 Serial Number History Information: (603) 865-2424
> 
> Please note: This e-mail is sent from a notification-only address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. Please do not reply to this message.
> 
> Sincerely, Ruger Firearms


The trigger is why I own a S&W Shield and not the Ruger LC9. It is beyond me after shooting both why anyone would choose the Ruger LC9 over the Shield.

No need to mess with the Shield stock trigger and with it being a striker fire you could go lighter but I think it is plenty light and smooth for a conceal weapon.

Good luck

Russ


----------



## floridaowner

Well I'm going to back off a bit on the trigger issue. I still can't say I love the trigger, however after a coupe hundred rounds it has smoothed out quite a bit and actually now is somewhat close to the trigger on my other small gun, the Taurus TCP. So at least my two primary carry guns have a similar trigger which is a good thing.


----------



## bobnoffs

like buying a car with power steering and complaining the wheel is too hard to turn. i think the lc9 performs about on par with any hammer fired, double action only pistol. 
try it before you buy it.
bob noffs


----------



## Harryball

Check this out...


----------

